# 2006 Fiesta St idle problem from cold



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As above really, when starting from cold the idle is all over the place meaning that to avoid stalling you have to give it more revs when moving off. Also if you rev the engine then release the throttle the idle dips down to 500 then to 1500 and fluctuates. Once the car is up to temp its totally fine. I'm sure its something simple like a sensor or air flow meter thats causing the problem but would appreciate advice from someone who knows what they are talking about i.e. not me!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Start with cleaning the maf with some crc


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

idle control valve? Very common on fords lol

My friend cleaned mine with wd40 or petrol Cant really remember. Access was easiest on a ramp


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for that guys I'll have a look at these at the week end!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah idle control valve, I'm sure the st has variable intake runners on the inlet manifold, these can cause problems with running, check all vac pipe/hoses, the pipes can collapse and close the hose causing problems (one actually fits to the idle control valve which can give what you describe)
Check coolant temp sensor (possibly sending wrong signal to PCM causing poor idle)
Get a dtc read out from a diag machine, may bring something up
May be a PCM update available for it (ford dealer or someone with dealer type software)
I would lean more towards a sensor as it only doesn't when cold hence temp sensor, maybe even intake temp sensor

Also rear that throttle body's can get quite badly gunked up


----------



## fordeboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a 2006 fiesta St also , i would say it sounds like the electronic throttle valve playing up . Very common problem on the later fords with ETV's. A new throttle valve costs anywhere from £180 upwards, so i would get it checked out by a ford garage first.:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

fordeboy said:


> I have a 2006 fiesta St also , i would say it sounds like the electronic throttle valve playing up . Very common problem on the later fords with ETV's. A new throttle valve costs anywhere from £180 upwards, so i would get it checked out by a ford garage first.:thumb:


do they have to be programmed or just fit and forget, the ones I changed have to be programmed to pcm


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

One thing I found on my old Fiesta (although the 1.4), was that the throttle venturi itself gets gunked up and would benefit from a clean.


----------



## fordeboy (Dec 3, 2009)

The last one I fit was on a 55 plate focus 1.6 sport. Just bolted it on didn't need programming, but different models may vary. As far as I know all the fords I've worked on hasn't need programming. May be worth asking at fords though just to be on the safe side.


----------

